# Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark II



## takingshots (Jul 18, 2018)

I need a place to talk about this fine piece of kit. With a looming trip to Germany on me, I took the plunge and sold my Nikon D5000 with both kit lenses I had for it. I appreciated a DSLR, but come one, I'm gonna go with carry on bags and I just don't want to lug around a huge camera.

After going through some options, this was the best for me. At 399 euros (~350 USD), it fits the bill. Never had such a complicated and quality point and shoot and it's taking it's sweet time with me.

G7 X Mark II sure would've had much better glass, but the price is just too damn high. I don't think this falls too far behind. I'm happy. Anyone else?


----------



## takingshots (Jul 18, 2018)

Some photos


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 18, 2018)

Your test photos look OK...........


----------



## waday (Jul 18, 2018)

Congrats! Several years ago, I used a Canon advanced point and shoot (the s95) in place of my Canon DSLR for travel. I've since moved away from my Canon DSLR and replaced it with a smaller mirrorless micro four thirds camera (the Olympus EM1). I now take this on vacation with anywhere between one to three lenses.

Photos look like good to me. You'll feel a million times lighter without the need to carry around a DSLR plus lenses. Just a single camera that can slip in your pocket! If you're like me, you may find yourself taking more photos than you did before.

Hope to see more from you! When you get back from your trip, post some photos!


----------

